# Flyway Highway



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I just got done watching a couple episodes of this show and it made wonder how these guys are on TV. They miss more ducks than my hunting buddies and some how have more excuses. I just wondering if anyone else has any thughts on these clowns.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck....they have been pretty good this year.You should have seen some of their earlier episodes a couple years ago.

The one that got me was when they were on a hunt from a boat on some big body of water.Nothing was flying and they got bored.So they went waterskiing back and forth outside the decoys. :eyeroll:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

yea i just got done watching a south texas hunt they were on and at the end the hunt the guy named craig went water skiing at the in end in his waders. I think the other is one is too fat to ski. :eyeroll:


----------



## 2dblind (Feb 23, 2006)

These guys are a bunch or clowns! They couldn't hit a elephant in the a$$ with a hand full of rice!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

OK Harold you ready to whack em and stack em?!?

I hate being forced to watch that show just because it has duck hunting.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Nothing like watching a show of them hunting in the timber on a cloudy day then go to a kill shot and all of a sudden its a sunny day hunting a pothole in Canada. :roll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

At least when they hunt in North Dakota; they make it look terrible here! :beer: 
No, I agree it is the worst televised waterfowl hunting a guy could ever watch. The only reason they get ratings is because people like to watch it and get a good chuckle.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

we should start petition to get them off the air, i don't know how much more i can handle


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

i love it


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I never miss an episode. A lot of it is tongue and cheek and viewing all the duck hunting forums I think they are accomplishing what they are trying to. I personally think they are making fun of waterfowlers by making fun of themselves. I say look a little deeper and you will see the man in the mirror.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Craig (the more serious one) gets on Harold's case a bit too much sometimes but is the more knowledgable of the two.
Harold is definately the better shot and plays a pretty good "make fun of me" clown.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

what channel and what days is this on? i doubt i have it anyways


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

PorkChop said:


> I never miss an episode. A lot of it is tongue and cheek and viewing all the duck hunting forums I think they are accomplishing what they are trying to. I personally think they are making fun of waterfowlers by making fun of themselves. I say look a little deeper and you will see the man in the mirror.


You must be high when you watch it....Usually i agree with you PC, but why have waterfowl show to make fun of waterfowling. They are nothing but tools of the companies they work for. uke:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

USSapper said:


> what channel and what days is this on? i doubt i have it anyways


It's on the Outdoor Channel and it airs on Thursdays.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I gotta agree with PC. With all the guys trying to look like badazz killem all's, its a nice step in other direction.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

justund223 said:


> They are nothing but tools of the companies they work for. uke:


So you're saying every single hunting program is terrible? Not that I wouldn't really disagree with you. Just making sure.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with you Kaiser kinda like watching a dumb movie pretty soon you laugh and see some similarities with your own hunting. And yes im sure they are "tools" for their company but at least its something different. I do think they get paid way too much for doing what they do though.


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

I know most of us on here hunt alot, but think if you had never hunted ducks and watch these guys show... pretty scary... it might be funny within the hunting community, but it does not give hunters the best name and no i don't think all guys on tv are tools for haveing sponsors, but every episode these are playing with their iways, going to sportsman wharehouse, buying remington shells, commenting on how warm thier columbia waiters...... I think covered most of thier sponors


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yup I am usually high when I am watching it. Everyone here knows what a big pot head I am!

I think there are worse hunting shows out there that do not do good for our reputation.

Once again if you look into how they do the sponsor thing you can clearly tell they are making fun and showing how waterfowlers go overboard when they like a gun, call, store, boots, decoys.... I don't know but it is easy for me to pick out.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

They try to put a little humor in hunting...What's wrong with that? The intro they used to use to the show...(I don't know if they still do...Haven't seen it for a year or so) With the alarm clock and the wife freaking out...I actually laughed out loud...My biggest problem with hunting shows, is that most never really show the birds after they shoot them?


----------



## callingeese (Aug 31, 2006)

That show is by far the worst hunting show on t.v.!! Why would people waist their time to watch those two clowns?? They have to get rid of that waist of 30 min every thursday night>> :eyeroll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

The worst show on TV... two *** clowns.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> The worst show on TV... two a$$ clowns.


Come on man I know your a closet Flyway Highway FREAK!! :lol: oke:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

come on guys, it's obviously an act their putting on. Poking a little fun at the waterfowler. Don't take it so serious. If you don't like it, don't watch it, that simple.... I agree with Pork Chop, it's worth a laugh every week (cheap entertainment). It is also no worse that all the rest of the so-called reality crap thats on during the week. SURVIVOR !! Need I say more.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This thread and these posts are exactly the problem with waterfowlers. No matter what you do some one is going to chastize you. I could post that I just received 15 doz Dave Smiths and boy there would be an up roar. I wish that people would put as much effort into helping waterfowl out (hen house, goose nest, preditor management, habitat control, joining one of the clubs) as they do hating on their fellow waterfowlers. Hell I could post I just renewed my DU membership and I would catch flak. I could post I just renewed my Delta membership and I would catch flak.

If I ever meet the Wizard of Oz I will ask why do waterfowlers hate each other so much.

If its legal roll with it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That is a great question PC. I hate to hijack a thread, but here goes.

I think that the reason there are so many people that hate on other waterfowlers is that there is so much more competition. When I started doing this back in about 1979, there was no posted land. We used to drive up to Michigan/Lakota and hunt damn near anywhere we wanted. We rarely saw anyone else and if you did, it was no big deal because just around the corner was another slough that was loaded!!
Now that hunting has turned into a big $$$ deal, there is too much competition and not enough relaxation and enjoyment in it. Don't get me wrong, we still used to work hard for our birds and I am not saying that it is too tough now to hunt, I am saying that it is getting too cut-throat to be enjoyable anymore.

Sorry for the thread hi-jack!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You are right on...Competition breeds jealousy!


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

i agree with you all on this..their shooting skills could be alot better.. i mean come on i've seen a beginning hunter at the age of 12 able to knock down ducks and geese in decoys and these guys struggle at it....if these guys can have a hunting show..anybody can


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> This thread and these posts are exactly the problem with waterfowlers. No matter what you do some one is going to chastize you.


So very, very true.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

In the grand scheme of hunting shows this one is as close to 'keeping it real' as it gets. Those 2 fellas are just regular Joes...so ya...they miss birds and they goof off when hunting gets slow. Theyre not "poking fun"...theyre HAVING FUN! The majority of hunt shows are nothing but canned hunts on private preserves with POSERS like that creep from BJ Outdoors. That guy (and show) is about as boring and nauseating as it gets. Then we have Ted Nugents show. Ya Ted, we get it already...'back strap fever'...the 'spirit of the wild'....yawn. He sits on his ranch in a blind with a bow and its the exact same thing every week.

IMO the best show of the bunch is (or was) American Bird Hunter. Used to be hosted by an older fella called 'The General' who was about as genuine as a person could possibly be. Sadly, he passed away and its now hosted by Tom Knapp who is fairly annoying. Now with Tom on board they spend most of the show pimping Bennelli. I also like Tred Barta. Total balls out hunter who once took a GRIZZLY with a LONG BOW on a spot and stalk hunt. This dude enjoys a CHALLENGE! :beer:


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

They stopped at a gym and did deadlifts in waders. I don't care who you are that is just dumb.

As far as waterfowl shows go I'd have to pick Waterdog as my favorite but I am into retrievers and hunt tests. DU TV is pretty well done as well.

If you think its just waterfowl guys just go on a dog forum. Hunt test vs Field Trials vs Hunting dogs. Ecollar vs Noncollar. Force Fetch vs Not 
British vs American Labs. Show vs Field. It's a bunch of guys who are passionate about their choice and can't imagine why somebody else would do something different. Plus, if everyone on here agreed it would be really boring.

Brian


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I love it as preovilsy stated and never miss an episode...

I like the humor added into it because who wants to watch an all seroius show(which is fun at times) But after a while humor is good...In Zink Running Traffic are u sayying when the guys dances that thats a Bad A$$ clown?

LOL LOVE IT

ALSO dont miss whistling wings...flyway highway....benellis american bird hunter...and anything else on Thursday nights on Outdoor channel


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

The worst show on TV. It really hurts me to watch it. uke:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'd be willing to bet that the same guys that think Flyway Highway is stupid, never miss the Ali G show. It's probably one of the most "real" hunting shows out there. If you don't think the rest of the shows are sponsor whores, who do you suppose pays the bills? It sure isn't the $80 a month you pay the cable company! 
I must be living on another planet. On this one, real hunters still miss and having a little fun is an important part of the hunt.
Some of you guys take yourselves waaaaaaaaaaay too seriously. Don't worry though, nobody else does. 
Oh yeah, if you don't like the show that's on, SWITCH THE BLOODY CHANNEL!
 :lol: 
Burl


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I agree...............switch the BLOODY channel if you don't like it. How many of you guys would give up your left nut to be in their shoes? I agree there may be some cheesy parts in it, but that is what the show is about. I don't feel it gives waterfowlers a bad name. I would give up both nuts to be in their shoes.

Hey, how cheesy is Walker, Texas Ranger (Chuck Norris for those of you that don't know)? But I bet some of you still watch it. It makes for a good laugh. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

brianb said:


> They stopped at a gym and did deadlifts in waders. I don't care who you are that is just dumb.


Its just a correlation of how if your a true HARDCORE waterfowler everything you do, every place you go, every part of your being, involves thoughts of waterfowling. I don't think there is any part of my every day life that I don't try to put waterfowling into it. For instance when some guys are getting serviced they ohhhh and ahhhh and say yeaaahhhh babbbyyy. I usually just yell quuuaaaaaakkkkkk quackkkk quawaaaaaaakkkkk and when its really good I yell hoonnkkkaaaa hooonkkkkaaaa hoonkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

gundogguru said:


> The worst show on TV. It really hurts me to watch it. uke:


Then why do you .... :huh:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I do wish they would give themselves a better chance and put a little cover on their blinds. :wink:

Other than that, I'll watch the show b/c it is waterfowl hunting and of course I'm going to watch it. But, if there is a more intense waterfowl hunt taking place on another network I'll switch the channel in a heartbeat.

It's just like I would way rather watch the Braves than the Blue Jays, Orioles, TWINS, etc! Everyone just has different preferences and that's what it all really comes down to IMO. *Of course, arguing is always going to be the by-product.*


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Good ol' Harold has some awesome recipes though. I'll give them that. If I was guiding, I don't think I would book them even with all the advertisement. When you put all that energy into a televised hunt, and the guys behind the gun can't knock down more than four or five birds, it makes your guide service look awful.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I watch the show because it is waterfowl hunting (more shooting at ducks than "whacking and stacking!") I honestly beleive that there are way better waterfowl hunting shows that have been on. What ever happened to Waterfowler TV? It would be nice to see a show with a little humor mixed in but watching two guys who have never touched a call, camoed a blind, or set a spread of dekes shoot three cases of shells at ducks 60 yds away leaves quite a bit of room for improvement. You have got to love that intro though along with the famous "itchy trigger finger" and "whack em and stack em BRO" comments!!!


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

just read this post, i think the best hunting shows have to be the Best of the West and Eastmans Hunting Journal, both very real down to earth hunting show, and they hunt on public land. but imo, i like the flyway highway, makes me laugh and makes me think about when i go hunting with my buddies, except i dont miss!!(much) lol


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Just a tip about the Eastmans show. I know mike and most of his family. He used to be my best friends neighbor. THat show is not all that it is made out to be. In Wyoming there is a land lock law that means if public land is surrounded by private that it is not accesable to the public. Mike will go pay the landowner a trespass fee and hunt animals that have not been hunted in years and then he can say they were killed on public land. He also uses the taxidermist that I used to work for. We would tease him all the time about the true size of the trophies that he brought it. A general rule of thumb is to deduct about 3" of width off of the spread on mule deer and 10" of overall B&C score to get the true size. Not meaning to bash on him just pointing out the facts. My best friend and I once scouted a deer for two months in the middle of public land in a general area and he was able to harvest it on opening morning. It officially scored 199 B&C non-typical. When we got it to his house, Mike and Guy were nextdoor loading their truck and they more or less accused it of poaching it becuase they didnt know it was there. I enjoy watching the show but just dont believe everything that goes on. As a side note, I want to point out that none of it has to do with Cameron. He is a true to life bad a$$ hunter.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Does anyone ever watch The Quest For The One on Verses? This show drives me nuts at times. They must say "The One" about 100 times per episode. The main host seems like a crabby arrogant jerk most of the time too.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

HAHA I thought the same thing about "the one"!!!!!!!


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

I watch the show because its waterfowling.....i dont hate it....but, i dont consider this a good show because they cant really do anything......i always say they are just pass shooters over decoys....i know the camera makes it look further away but most of there shots are wat out of range......but im a decoyer and i dont shoot them unless they are committed to my spread.....i hate pass shooters

the only thing i will complain about is they stole a good name...... they are funny thou

My favorites are Waterfowler TV.....Tred Barta.....American Bird Hunter, and Spirt of the Wild....although someone brought up a good point he does do the same old same old each week.......he can stalk like no other thou


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think it would be even funnier to put them in the zoo of central North Dakota in mid-october and watch them compete for land and birds. I have never seen an episode where they didn't have an outfitter and it would be interesting to see them actually scouting out a field of pressured open land or refuge birds and then seeing how effective not packing the "vegetation straps" and letting the camo pattern do work actually is. Or maybe they could hunt the flooded timber of Arkansas and test out their calling abilities.

I do have to agree that this show is real. When you go hunting there are missed shots and there are days where you don't get a pile of birds. I don't quite understand how they can manage that though when their guide puts em on a pothole with 3000 gadwalls in central Nodak, but it still is real I guess.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> I think it would be even funnier to put them in the zoo of central North Dakota in mid-october and watch them compete for land and birds. I have never seen an episode where they didn't have an outfitter and it would be interesting to see them actually scouting out a field of pressured open land or refuge birds and then seeing how effective not packing the "vegetation straps" and letting the camo pattern do work actually is.


Well they did hunt Central ND on an episode...but with an outfitter. But to be fair, it's pretty hard to find ANY hunting show that doesn't use commercial hunting services.

You can be sure that the people at Flyway Highway are reading these comments, we're right below their website on Google:

Goose Results for Flyway Highway


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I love how everything on Nodak seems to show up at the very top part of Google searches. Pretty sure we are the internet authority when comes to hunting conversation.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

It seems like alot of the waterfowl shows and movies I watch they all seem to talk about scouting is one of the main keys to success when they dont even scout they all go through guides and outfitters who do it for them and they think there bad a$$


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: Agreed! so true, so true!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Speaking of Bad A$$ Bandman what's up with the picture? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

lol, Oh that's just my twin brother! I took that picture of him last year when we found some guys in our posted field in the morning.

I'll give you a hint....(the best guitarist ever and lead-singer of my favorite band!) I worship his music, skills, and bada$$ ways!


----------



## pintailtim (Apr 6, 2007)

the show isn't my favorite, and can be alittle irritating, but; it if you have ever hunted public land in Ohio it is a pretty good representation of some of the clowns out there, except they would need to "hail" call at every seagull and blue jay that they saw.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

The reason they are always hunting with outfitters is because that is how they make their money........they contact different outfitters, tell them that for $2500 they will come and shoot a show with them.........they pitch the show to outfitters as a marketing tool. I just cant believe as many g/o pay to have these guys hunt with them that do. :eyeroll:


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

BIRDSHOOTER said:


> gundogguru said:
> 
> 
> > The worst show on TV. It really hurts me to watch it. uke:
> ...


 I don't


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know about you guys but the only reason I watch it is to feel better about myself. After watching those guys hunt it makes me wonder how they got sponsors.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

you cant be completely pi$$ed off at these guys. I am actually a little jealous of them. While I am working hard and scratching up enough money to get out every once in a while, these guys get to drive around for 3 or 4 months and HUNT WATERFOWL for basicaslly free. I dont know one waterfowler would give up that opportunity.


----------

